# smoking jowl whats the best way to eat it?



## paul mondello (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi, I have one jowl that I am going to smoke like bacon which has been brined.  From what I have read that is the way to smoke it, hope I am right. I have one jowl in the freezer that has not been brined.  I have no idea how to cook these. Any and all info will be appreciated.  The smoked bacon came out great thanks to DJ Deb and Cowgirl. Thank you again for your help. Will post pics friday. Paul in Maine.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 12, 2007)

Never heard of a jowl. What is it????????????


----------



## squeezy (Dec 12, 2007)

I only had it once at a pig roast .... the most delicious heart attack I ever tasted!

I think the best way to eat it is with a full set of teeth! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Paul in Ontario


----------



## mossymo (Dec 12, 2007)

I may not be able to help,; but I do need to increase my vocabulary, can I ask what is a jowl?


----------



## squeezy (Dec 12, 2007)

The cheeks my friend!


Main Entry: 3jowl Function: _noun_ Etymology: alteration of Middle English _chavel,_ from Old English _ceafl;_ akin to Middle High German _kivel_ jaw, Avestan _zafar-_ mouth Date: 1598 1 a*:* jaw; _especially_ *:* mandible b*:* one of the lateral halves of the mandible2 a*:* cheek 1 b*:* the cheek meat of a hog


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 12, 2007)

I've never eaten or cooked jowl, but I did a quick search and this sounded interesting. 

http://www.grouprecipes.com/6857/smo...ple-glaze.html

edit:
This appears to be the same recipe but with pictures. :)

http://www.whatgeekseat.com/wordpres...-crack-muffin/


----------



## richtee (Dec 12, 2007)

Never done jowl but I's guess ya treat it like belly. Cure, smoke and slice. It's good stuff!


----------



## paul mondello (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi,the cheek meat of a hog is a jowl.  Supposed to be like bacon but this is my first attempt at smoking jowl. Have a good one. Paul


----------



## sporty (Dec 12, 2007)

Treat it like bacon - best way to eat it I have tried is fry it up and make a sandwich.

What we call the jowl is pretty much the neck but I guess does include the cheeks.  Cut it off the head in one piece.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 12, 2007)

I treat the jowl just like bacon. Also after curing and smoking, slice in a nice thin round to fry. They are tasty.
Glad your bacon turned out well Paul.


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 12, 2007)

Call Granny Clampett.


----------



## cyre (Dec 22, 2007)

I have some hog jowl I just bought at Wal-Mart and it isn't near smoky enough...I want to put it in my smoker and pep it up a bit. Anyone have any idea how long and at what temp I should use?


----------



## crewdawg52 (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, it's already cooked, so just reheat it in the smoker til it's warm or hot to your liking.


----------



## linescum (Dec 22, 2007)

to answer the original question is with a fork. but seriously jowl is some, NO the BEST meat on a hog, not much there but it is to die for..when we butchered that was the meat we saved to cook last that and the tongue some of the guys would fight over the licker.


----------



## gooose53 (Dec 22, 2007)

we just buy it and slice and fry.....we always eat hog jowl on new years day with collards and black eye peas.  It's a southern thing.


----------



## cyre (Dec 23, 2007)

I just put it in long enough for the smoker to get hot enough to make lots of smoke and let it sit for about an hour...I'll definitely be trying it out in the morning for breakfast!

I just hate that they sell it only the last 2 weeks in December, I'd eat it all year long! It's far better than bacon. Although...as the flow chart below shows, bacon is GOOD!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 23, 2007)

LOL...good one Cyre.


----------

